# suggested addendum to "Sex Section Rules, Please Read This First!"



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

I suggest to add the following:

Husbands / LT Boyfriends: it is recommended to read 
No More Mr Nice Guy
and
Married Man Sex Life
prior complaining about sexless marriages.

I can't really recommend anything for women, but these two books have been really eye-opening for me. Thanks, TAM.


----------

